# 1124 Filter LEDS blinking issue



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I ran REW and downloaded 4 filter settings into the left channel, #1 program preset. After loading my new 1124 (ver. 1.4), disconnecting the USB/midi cable, and dialing into preset #1, all 24 red LEDS (12 left, 12 right) start blinking in unison.

I tried turning the unused filters from the download off, but the used filters (#1-4) continue to blink, in unison, and when changing to a different preset and then back to #1, all 24 are lit again.

What am I doing incorrectly????

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

When you turn all the 12 filters in each channel of a program (i.e. #4) to OF mode, are all the LED's dead off? Remember you have to double click the STORE button to affect the changes....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I finally figured that one out, turned off the inactive filters via OF and successfully stored them and they no longer blink.

Now the four filters I downloaded from REW are set to auto and the four of them blink in unison, is that normal?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Now the four filters I downloaded from REW are set to auto and the four of them blink in unison, is that normal?


No, AU (auto) is incorrect. They should be PA (for parametric filter mode). Filters don't blink. All the filter slots must be either OF (off) or PA (parametric filter on).

brucek


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Got it!!!

Set the active 4 filters to PA and no more blinking LED's!

I noticed in REW that when you have filters set to download to the 1124, they are set as either auto or manual. Prior to downloading them into the BFD, should they be left as AUTO?

Also, is it necessary to reset all the filters (manually) in the 1124 after downloading from REW to PA?

Thanks... again!!!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I noticed in REW that when you have filters set to download to the 1124, they are set as either auto or manual. Prior to downloading them into the BFD, should they be left as AUTO?
> 
> Also, is it necessary to reset all the filters (manually) in the 1124 after downloading from REW to PA?
> .


You're confusing a few things here. There is a Control pulldown and a Type pulldown specific to the equalizer you select.

When Control is set to Auto it means these are filters that REW is allowed to configure, as opposed to Manual for filters that are left unaltered. The Auto here has nothing to do with AU mode in the BFD.

In the Type pulldown, filters which are disabled will download to the BFD Pro DSP1124P with their frequency, gain and bandwidth settings as configured, but the filter mode will be set to off (OF) rather than parametric (PA). No need to touch anything in the BFD. It should all be set correctly.

Personally, when I got my BFD's, I manually went through every program and set every filter to OF. It's a good starting point. You'll never see flashing again....

You should read the very well written and informative REW HELP files 

brucek


----------

